# My Shortbody FH



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i got this guy from king ed's today. hes a short body flowerhorn. verry nice looking IMO. hes on my 75 with my other stunner and parrots.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol cool i never even heard of a short body FH
reminds me of a cross between a fh and a parrot


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a kirin parrot but yes bascily they are the same thing.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i love all his pearls!!


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

Kirin and shortbody is actually different 
kirin wont get a kok and grow way slower than shortbody fh.

good pick now see if the kok is coming


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice Almost looks like a kirin parrot.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i donno the diffrence but its nice to look at!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

what is the diffrnce between a kirin and a short body? is a kirin a parrot with gh markings and a shortbody is a fh with parrot body shape?


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, I didnt see the other replys. I think that a kirin is a parrot cross flowerhorn that is like first or second generation, and short bodys are later on.


----------

